# New 5" Rhom



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here he is. Picked him up little over an hour ago. Been in the tank for half an hour. Seems to be doin fine. Hes already cruised around the tank a few times and seemed pretty relaxed. Not the greatest shots. Just snapped a few.

View attachment 176874

View attachment 176875

View attachment 176876

View attachment 176877


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yup its a rhom.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice Rhom...


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

moonie said:


> nice one


agreed


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well hes comn out his shell fast. Had 5 danios in there and this morning there was only one. When I got up he was cruisn around and swimn in the power head. Now its just a matter of him getting used to seeing me. Tends to retreat under the amazon when Im up walkn around the room but im happy with him. Just the fact hes already got an appetite is good.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

nice rhom


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, rhom...looks a lot like mine from Guyana.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So are most if not all rhom straight rom the amazon or have then been bred in captivity before? I knwo theres no way to tell which part they came from but if he looks a lot like yanfloist good chance thats its origin. Oh yeah paid a whoopn $20


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks good. Sweet fish


----------



## rhombeus83 (Jan 26, 2009)

very nice...


----------

